
Tesla Gives the California Power Grid a Battery Boost - artsandsci
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/30/business/energy-environment/battery-storage-tesla-california.html?rref=collection%2Fsectioncollection%2Ftechnology&action=click&contentCollection=technology&region=rank&module=package&version=highlights&contentPlacement=1&pgtype=sectionfront
======
detaro
previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13467572](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13467572)

